# Consult II or equivalent tool for scan and/or diagnose



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Can anybody please let me know where to get Consult II scanner tool? (need for my Nissan Altima 2000).
Or may be, there are alternative tools, like software(s), connectors etc. (would cost less?)
Any information will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The actual Consult II scan tool probably costs close to what your Altima is worth! If it's still available, you'd have to get a new one from Kent-Moore tools and you would need an expensive subscription if you wanted to use it for ECM programming. Somebody at ClubFrontier's site was able to use their laptop with a cheap OBD II dongle and a Consult II software app they purchased online and it was relatively cheap. It all depends on what you are looking for in a scan tool as to your options. Autel has a number of good options. Personally, I own an Autel MaxiCheck MX808 which I purchased a couple of years ago for $350 from Toolfetch.com and I'm pretty happy with it. It has free updates for a year and after that they are pretty reasonable if you wish to purchase another year of updates (optional). It covers almost any passenger car or light truck sold in the US since 2006...and for another $100, you can get an OBD I adapter set that has the earlier Nissan DLC connector, For EEC connectors, the 2-pin Honda connector, BMW, etc. It'll retrieve all of the different types of codes, has live data viewing with graphing capabilities. Has service functions like oil change reminder reset, idle air volume relearn and throttle actuator relearn capabilities. It allows you to store customer records and link with an wifi printer. It does TPMS relearning. It DOESN'T do ECM or BCM reprogramming. It's worth going to their site and checking it out. If you want something that does a lot more, then the prices on the higher Autel units start getting expensive, but nothing like you would pay for a Snap-on scan tool.


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Dear* smj999smj*

Many thanks for your reply. Will have a look for those tools.
Meanwhile, I did find the Consult II software, which is possible to download and have in PC.
Now I am looking for a cable which will enable me to connect 16 pin nissan ECU to the PC.
So far I did not find any. (I learned that most popular - elm327 - connector will not work for nissan altima 2000).
I'd appreciate if anyone will share experience about the latter.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont understand your elm comment. its OBDII, so it will work.
which version ELM ? v1.5 was needed for my 2018 cvtz50 software, not v2.1
which software ?


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

IanH said:


> well, I was using Econ Tool soft and it failed to communicate with ECU via that bt..


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so did you get the bluetooth to pair ie phone to car ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

How about this from Harborfreight.com 
Read the descriptions but for simple code reading and clearing the cheapest will work.
go up from there.






Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




harborfreight.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Zurab said:


> Dear* smj999smj*
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. Will have a look for those tools.
> Meanwhile, I did find the Consult II software, which is possible to download and have in PC.
> ...


This product should do the trick:


https://www.amazon.com/Forscan-Scanner-ELMconfig-FoCCCus-Diagnostic/dp/B07MQ8GHG3/ref=asc_df_B07MQ8GHG3/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242044768796&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2839231819965880468&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003791&hvtargid=pla-637551798938&psc=1


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

[rogoman]
Thanks.
I saw same/similar for less price at ebay:
Ford Forscan ELM327 USB Modified OBD2 Scanner V1.5 MS-CAN HS-CAN Code Reader | eBay

Since they do not mention Nissan, I was hesitant... But, if it is tested for Nissan, should be worthwhile to try[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

IanH
Thanks. will have close look[/QUOTE]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I see that 327 ELM unit has full size USB plug, so will not work with most phones

I still don't know what you are looking for.
I had two 97 nissans and a 2003 all were fine with standard OBDIi reader.
I used an early ELM 327 that pluged into a laptop but soon didnt use it.

So my current ELM 327 was purchased specifically to read CVT parameters using CVTz50 software on my phone. 

what is your concern and desired parameters?


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

IanH said:


> I'd like to have connection and software which enables to adjust, re-learn idle & throttle position sensor, also monitor IACV and adjust timing.
> Reading/erasing codes is not hard. (I am doing this with general OBD II)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I did a search and came up with the following that ELM 327 reads 

Absolute Throttle Position
Accelerator Pedal Position
Air Fuel Ratio
Ambient Air Temperature
Average Trip Speed
Barometer
Barometric Pressure
Catalys Temperature
Command Equivalence Ratio
Cost Per Mile
CO2 Emissions
Distance to Empty Fuel Tank
Distance Traveled Since ECU Error Code was Cleared
Distance Traveled while Check Engine Light Lit
EGR Commanded
EGR Error
Engine Coolant Temperature
Engine kW
Engine Load
Engine Oil Temperature
Engine RPM
Ethanol Fuel Percentage
Evap System Vapour Pressure
Exhaust Gas Temperature
Fuel Cost
Fuel Flow Rate
Fuel Level
Fuel Pressure
Fuel Rail Pressure
Fuel Trim Bank
Fuel Used (trip)
GPS Accuracy
GPS Altitude
GPS Bearing
GPS Latitude
GPS Longitude
GPS Satellites
Horsepower
Intake Air Temperature
Intake Manifold Pressure
Kilometers Per Litre
Mass Air Flow
Miles Per Gallon
O2 Sensors
O2 Volts
Relative Acceleration Pedal Position
Relative Throttle Position
Run Time Since Engine Start
Speed
Throttle Position
Timing Advance
Torque
Transmission Temperature
Trip Average KPL
Trip Average MPG
Trip Distance
Trip Time
Turbo Boost and Vacuum Gauge
Voltage (Control Module)
Volumetric Efficency

Hope this helps


----------



## alejoc (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi, I had the same problem as you. Some Nissans from the end of the 20th century to about 2007-8, especially outside of Europe and North America used the same 16 pin connector but did not implement the OBD standard, and used the proprietary Consult 2 protocol. I use the PLX Kiwi II Bluetooth OBD reader and for code clearing you can use several apps such as HobDrive or EconTool for Android. I have a 2008 T30 X-Trail (non OBD).

If you have the 14 pin connector, there are several adapters for the 16 pin one on eBay or Aliexpress


----------

